# Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - Packs a whooping!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The V belicoso is a wonderful looking cigar, with a rich flawless chocolate coloured wrapper.

This cigar starts with a bang! A HUGE SPICE EXPLOS...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Belicoso Cigar Review - Packs a whooping!


----------

